# Golf R32 - Winter



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*R32 - Winter*












*SIZING WINTER TIRES*
Does your Vdub, use wide, low profile tires that are mounted on large diameter wheels? Are your tires Three Season or merely All-Season Tires? If you're going to drive through
lots of snow this year you'll want your winter tires and wheels in sizes that help put the
laws of physics on your side. A wide, low profile or large tire has to "plow" a wide path
through snow which causes more resistance. When you select a narrow(er) Winter Tire
for your vehicle, the narrower the tire, the easier you can get through snow. The home-
work of making sure that there is sufficient load capacity and the appropriate
diameter for your vehicle is all verified.
"Minus Sizing" is simply traditional "Plus Sizing" techniques used backwards. For
example, a 2001 Volkswagen Jetta GLX VR6 would store its original P205/55R16
size tires in favor of a "Minus One" size of P195/65R15 tires on 15" (Steel) wheels.
In this example, not only would snow traction be enhanced, but the cost of a "Base
Model" or "Minus Size" wheel and snow tire package is usually lower than a package
maintaining your vehicle's original size tires and wheels. Available for many vehicles.
Call me, Alex ext 294 for information on a package for yours.

.
.

*PERFORMANCE CATEGORIES*

............................
*Performance Winter*
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
trade or sacrifice a little deep snow & a considerable amount
of ice traction for enhanced dry road handling.

• H Speed Rating or higher. 
• 60 series and lower profile/aspect ratio...FYI: All 60 series and
lower are considered "low profile."

• Begin with less tread depth, have different, somewhat less
effective "ice compounds." 
These tires are originally designed to meet the needs of winter
driving on European highways i.e., high speed potential. For us
here in North America, the characteristics of these tires, equates
to the driver's desire to maintain some of the performance handling
capabilities that your vehicle has with it's non-winter tires on it.
They trade a little ice and snow traction for enhanced handling
on dry roads and high speed capability and manuverability.

.
.

*Studless Ice & Snow* 
If you are considering this catagory, you should be willing to
sacrifice the enhanced dry road handling that the above listed
Performance Winter Tires provice. With this catagory of Winter
tire, you want to maximize snow and ice traction of your vehicle.

• Q-Speed Rated some models S or T speed rated. 

• These tires begin with deeper tread depth, and have an extremely
effective "ice compound." Because these tires are very focused for
the best traction possible traction, for the worst possible driving
conditions that you will potentially encounter, the tires in this
catagory, make no compromises of grip and traction in snow or
on ice.
These tires feature the latest in tread design and compound technology
to provide winter traction for cars and light trucks without the inconvenience
of using metal tire studs. They trade a little handling and high speed capability
for excellent ice and snow traction.

All Winter Tires are branded with "Snowflake on the Mountain" symbol,
which means that they meet severe snow service requirements.
A dedicated Winter Tire provides approximately 85% better traction
than any all-season tire would be able to provide in snow....Read: 
In reading the tire survey results, a ranking of an 8 for snow traction
of an all-season is only relative to other all-season tires. In relative
terms to make my point, if the ranking system (scale of 0-10), were
so capable, this would realistically mean that an 8 for snow traction
of a dedicated winter tire would be about a 14.
Due to their unique tread compounds and handling capabilities
all Winter Tires must be used in sets of four.

.
.





*Smart*
• Bolt-on traction, confidence and control
• High quality, vehicle-specific, exact fitments
• All wheels manufactured using strict quality control standards
• Wheels meet or exceed all industry standards including TUV and JWL
• Protect your summer wheels from winter’s salt, slush and grime
• No “universal fit” or “dual bolt pattern” steel wheels


*Cost*-*Effective*, *Convenient*
• Easy, bolt-on installation before the first snow
• Inexpensive winter options make packages affordable
• Switch at your convenience (and at no cost) between your different
Tire & Wheel Packages: (race, snow, or street)
• All necessary hardware: Lugs Bolts, (We do not provide lug hdw, for wheels
using OEM Lugs). Center Caps, Hubcentric Rings, and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable). Note: When purchasing only wheels, valve stems
are not typically included. Your local installer can install new
valves when you have your tires installed.
• Detailed Installation Instructions included
• Never pay for mount/re-mount again

 
*Professional Mount & Balance*
• Free scratchless mounting
• Free hidden weight balancing (Stick
on Weights on backside of wheel only)
• Free Hunter Road Force™ balancing

.
.

Winter Tire Tech
Winter Tire FAQ's
Winter Maintenance Tips
Winter Tire Survey Results





_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 7:23 PM 5-8-2006_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*R32 - Winter*


















..205/50-17 Overall Diameter 25.1"
.....Rim Width Range 5.50 to 7.50
Cannot be used w/8" wide wheels
205/50HR17 BS BLIZZAK LM-22# 138.00
Reno warehouse only
205/50VR17 BS BLIZZAK LM25 149.00
205/50VR17 CO WI CONT TS790 143.00
205/50HR17 DU WNT SPORT M2 XL 118.00
Deleware Only
205/50HR17 DU WINTER SPORTM3 113.00
In Deleware Arriving to South Bend 11/17
205/50VR17 DU WINTER SPORTM3 120.00
Arriving South Bend 11/05
205/50VR17 MI PILOT ALPIN PA2 133.00
205/50HR17 PI W210 SNO SPT XL 149.00
205/50VR17 PI W240 SNO SPT N1 135.00

.

...................225/45-17 24.97"
Rim Width Range 7.00 to 8.50
225/45HR17 BS BLIZZAK LM-22 159.00 
225/45VR17 BS BLIZZAK LM-25 173.00 
225/45QR17 BS BLIZZAK WS-50 135.00 
225/45VR17 CO WI CONT TS790 N0 159.00 
225/45HR17 DU WNT SPORT M2 {} 139.00 
225/45VR17 DU WINTER SPORT M3 136.00 
225/45HR17 DU WNT SPTM3 *DSST* 171.00 
225/45HR17 MI PILOT ALPIN PA2 147.00 
225/45VR17 MI PILOT ALPIN PA2 173.00 
225/45HR17 PI***WINTER CARVING 149.00
225/45HR17 PI W210 SNO SPT MO 143.00 
225/45HR17 YO AVS WINTER 159.00 

.

.....................225/40-18 25.1"
Rim Width Range 7.50 to 9.00
225/40VR18 BS BLIZZAK LM-22 # 202.00
8 tires left
225/40VR18 BS BLIZZAK LM25 211.00
225/40VR18 CO WI CONT TS790 V 187.00
225/40VR18 DU WINTER SPORT M3 158.00
Arrival approx 11/19 
225/40VR18 PI W240 SNO SPT # 181.00
225/40VR18 PI W240 SNOW SP N3 175.00
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
This is current list of Winter Tires that
are still available (11/16/04). All others
are gone for the '04 Winter Season.
205/50HR17 PI W210 SNO SPT XL 149.00 
205/50VR17 BS BLIZZAK LM25 149.00 
205/50VR17 MI PILOT ALPIN PA2 125.00 
205/50VR17 CO WI CONT TS790 V 143.00 

225/45HR17 BS BLIZZAK LM-22 159.00 
225/45HR17 MI PILOT ALPIN PA2 145.00 
225/45QR17 BS BLIZZAK WS-50 135.00 
225/45HR17 PI W210 SNO SPT MO 143.00 
225/45TR17 PI*WINTER CARVING 149.00
________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
Load Carrying Capacity vs Air Pressure, R32 
XL = Extra Load
..# = discontinued
Call for Availability
MO = MBZ Recommended 
{} = Gone for the Season
* = Studdable @ $15.00/tire
..........(Sets of 4 tires only)
N0 - N5 = Porsche N-Specification Tires
Higher number is a newer Generation.
Since hardly anyone on the Planet knows,
the differences from one generation to the
next, save yourself some time, don't ask.
DSST = Dunlop Self-Supporting Technology
.......................requires the use of *TPMS*.

.
.











...........17X*6* 5-100 ET28 ATI S5 *139.00*

....is an Italian wheel manufacturer. The quality of this
wheel is at the very least, equal in quality to your OEM wheels.
This *.:R32* specific "Winter Wheel" has been designed, engineered
and manufactured *SPECIFICALLY* for der *.:R32*. There really is no
need to doubt this fitment for this vehicle. It fits. Specifically
the 17x6, is hubcentric and uses OEM lug hardware.
*Prices Subject to Change*
Check .com
for up to date pricing.

.





_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 7:28 PM 5-8-2006_


----------

